# DAM MAD - Funkbissanzeiegrset Insomnia Funkbissanzeiger Set - zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (29. September 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

*DAM MAD
*

*INSOMNIA WIRELESS BITE ALARM SET*  ​ *3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox
*  ​ * [8400200] * ​ *Das sind die Bissanzeiger, auf die wir alle gewartet haben!*


 *TOP Reichweite - beste Qualität
*​
* 
*​ 





​


 nur 229,95 €- unglaublich !​
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/DAM-MAD-Insomnia-Funkbissanzeiger-Set_c85-86_p6071_x2.htm​ 

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

